# 98 Altima stalling solved?



## poofcan (Oct 13, 2004)

The dealership said that my previously described stalling issues are caused by a faulty Mass airflow sensor. Even though it didn't show up on the computer as a code. Is this possible?


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

possible? yes

does it stall anymore?


----------

